Ask HN: What are some reliable sources on nutrition? - jmstfv
======
et-al
I assume you're talking about what to eat, and not necessarily nutrition
science. And I'd argue there are none, which is why the whole thing is a mess.
I had a really smart coworker announce he was going on a week-long juice
cleanse and I had to spit out my drink.

Lots of nutritional advice in America is suspect because someone is marketing
a product. And the Old Country ways of eating are either lost in the New
World, or don't work sometimes because we've switched from manual labor to
desk jobs. And on top of that, are you trying to optimise for athletic
performance, longevity, or are you just enjoying life?

(I don't think those three are necessarily mutually exclusive, but I do wonder
about the modern obsession of over-optimisation.)

------
narak
I use the following 3 sources:

\- [https://examine.com](https://examine.com) (each article is well sourced)

\- Canadian Government: [http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-
aliment/index-eng.ph...](http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/fn-an/food-guide-
aliment/index-eng.php)

\- US Government:
[https://health.gov/dietaryguidelines/](https://health.gov/dietaryguidelines/)
(I'm more skeptical of USDA's
[https://www.nutrition.gov/](https://www.nutrition.gov/))

------
Mz
.edu and .gov sites are typically considered the gold standard for nutrition
information. But your question is incredibly broad. What, exactly, are you
looking for? Eating guidelines? Nutrient content?

There are lots of different dietary protocols (keto, vegan, etc etc) that
various people swear by. So, your question is simply too broad to answer with
more than very broad guidelines about what kind of website to look for when
searching.

------
tslug
Since becoming vegan, I learned you really have to focus on nutrition, because
there are important nutrients in eggs, dairy, and meat that aren't in all
kinds of vegetables/fruits. If you don't stay on top of this, it's easy to
become malnourished on a vegan diet.

One of my main go-to databases has become nutritiondata.com, which gives
overviews of the nutrition information in pretty impressive detail on just
about any dish or ingredient you can imagine.

------
sn9
Examine.com and wikipedia are my go-to sources.

I also really like Rhonda Patrick's Youtube channel.

If you get regular blood panels, you can usually find what you're deficient in
and adjust your diet accordingly.

Cronometer is great for tracking micronutrient intake.

In general though, Michael Pollan's advice is usually enough. "Eat food.
Mostly plants. Not too much."

------
mattbgates
Authority Nutrition (
[https://www.authoritynutrition.com](https://www.authoritynutrition.com) ) is
a good website for nutritional information and they even cite their sources.

------
cdvonstinkpot
[http://efficiencyiseverything.com/calorie-per-dollar-
list/](http://efficiencyiseverything.com/calorie-per-dollar-list/)

------
fiftyacorn
Matt Fitzgerald "diet cults" book is an interesting read on the world of diets
and nutrition

------
fern12
[http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic](http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/mic)

------
miguelrochefort
Eat meat. Drink water.

[https://zerocarbzen.com](https://zerocarbzen.com)

~~~
TurboHaskal
Would love to see their TSH blood tests.

~~~
miguelrochefort
[https://www.reddit.com/r/zerocarb/comments/4qlmch/thyroid_an...](https://www.reddit.com/r/zerocarb/comments/4qlmch/thyroid_and_zerocarb/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/4929yx/can_keto_induc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/keto/comments/4929yx/can_keto_induce_hypothyroidism/)

------
donaldiljazi
Examine.com

------
Neliquat
For suppliments: Examine.com

------
tgarma1234
The Tim Ferris book "4 Hour Body" will introduce you to a whole world of
reliable ideas. Also, Joe Rogan talking to Dr. Julie Kedzie, which you can
find by googling his podcast.

~~~
malvin
What makes you think those authors are trustworthy and reliable? Especially
Ferris.

